# Winter Weather Advisory



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Westmoreland Co. 
Statement as of 2:12 PM EST on February 11, 2008



... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 4 am Tuesday to 7 am
EST Wednesday... 

The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory... which is in effect from 4 am Tuesday to 7 am
EST Wednesday. 

Snow will move into the area from the south before daybreak
Tuesday. Snowfall amounts of 1 to 3 inches are likely. In
addition... there will also be periods of freezing rain and sleet
Tuesday afternoon and evening.

A Winter Weather Advisory means that periods of snow... sleet... or
freezing rain will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for
slippery roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.

Butler Co.


... Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 6 am Tuesday to 7 am
EST Wednesday... 

The National Weather Service in Pittsburgh has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory... which is in effect from 6 am Tuesday to 7 am
EST Wednesday. The Winter Storm Watch is no longer in effect. 

Snow will move into the area from the south around daybreak
Tuesday. Snowfall amounts of 3 to 5 inches are likely. In
addition... there may also be periods of freezing rain and sleet
Tuesday afternoon and evening.

A Winter Weather Advisory means that periods of snow... sleet... or
freezing rain will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for
slippery roads and limited visibilities... and use caution while
driving.


----------



## racer67x (Jan 31, 2003)

okay...I'm actually going down to put my plow on.

its been so long not sure if I remember how to do it..lol.

we work out around Robinson Town Center..hope everything goes good tonight!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i'll keep ya posted on the norther tier guys  god i hope it pans out


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

they are saying 1-3 i hope we get it but i hope we dont so i can go pick my new plow truck up.got a decent deal on a 07 3500 dump 4x4 w central hydro salt dog v box and western 8ft ultra mount for 41k out the door truck was 35k with no up grades


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

we will all have to wait and see no one knows what we are going to get just hope it starts snowing soon


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

its snowing about 5min north of pgh now


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

10:37 and so far its a dusting


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

hopefully get something here tomorrow. The plow is sitting, lonely from no use lol.


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

Stone Devil how much did you end up with we got almost a foot in places. just love it we actually have piles of snow


----------



## racer67x (Jan 31, 2003)

I didn't get out to measure it but the timing the last 2 days has just plain sucked..right about the time you think your accounts are under control and "WHAM!!"people yelling at you again.....lol
probably 8 to 10 inches total.
got 30 hours the last 2 days and heading back out at 2am to cleanup.

hopefully this is just practice for a real storm..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

racer67x;515964 said:


> I didn't get out to measure it but the timing the last 2 days has just plain sucked..right about the time you think your accounts are under control and "WHAM!!"people yelling at you again.....lol
> probably 8 to 10 inches total.
> got 30 hours the last 2 days and heading back out at 2am to cleanup.
> 
> hopefully this is just practice for a real storm..


8-10 inches, I think in was about 4-6, I measured yesterday after noon and it was about 3.5, the we had about another 1-1.5 today. Heres a link to my pics n stuff from yesterday and today http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58373


----------



## racer67x (Jan 31, 2003)

deere615;516214 said:


> 8-10 inches, I think in was about 4-6, I measured yesterday after noon and it was about 3.5, the we had about another 1-1.5 today. Heres a link to my pics n stuff from yesterday and today http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58373


I didn't try to measure it..I just delt with it...lol

all I know is I have 2 apartment complexes in Imperial that sit down in valleys and they are buried pretty good.
its probably been 5 years since we had to bring a backhoe out to move the piles for them but if we get anymore it will be needed.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

racer67x;516841 said:


> I didn't try to measure it..I just delt with it...lol
> 
> all I know is I have 2 apartment complexes in Imperial that sit down in valleys and they are buried pretty good.
> its probably been 5 years since we had to bring a backhoe out to move the piles for them but if we get anymore it will be needed.


lol They probably did get a little more snow down in the valley. How were they last year when we got all that snow on valentines day.


----------

